# Sandy Hook



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Anyone know if Sandy Hook is open still?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I would be shocked if it was open.


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

The park is closed and they haven't given an estimated date to reopen. It didn't suffer huge damage as there isn't much development there but some work will need to be done.

Pictures from Asbury Park Press

http://www.app.com/viewgal/?Avis=B3&Dato=20121103&Kategori=MULTIMEDIA02&Lopenr=311030043&Ref=PH


----------

